# starter stuck



## 75_280Z (Jun 11, 2007)

just got a 300zx that has a dead starter. I removed the two bolts that holds the starter. I tried to get it off and nothing happens. I have tried wiggling and banging on it with not even close to getting it off. How do I get the starter off? Im sure Im not missing a bolt, unless I need to take the two bolts that are underneath the oil filter.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

There are only two bolts. But there is a third bolt next to one of the bolts that you probably took out instead. Once the two bolts are out, the thing will drop out and smack you in the face if you aren't careful.


----------



## 75_280Z (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks, I feel better that there isnt a hidden bolt, and like you said there was a third one that I took out


----------

